

Show HN: Hackajob – Get Hired by Hacking - itschaffey
http://www.hackajob.co/?ref=hn

======
mathgeek
For manually entering jobs in your CV, your form fails to validate if you do
not enter an ending date for your current position (even though "currently
working" is checked).

~~~
itschaffey
ahh thanks for letting us know! We're looking into this now :)

------
theomega34
After entering my desired location, the site only produced available jobs in
the United Kingdom.

~~~
itschaffey
We're still in beta (we've only been going four months) and therefore we're
only operating in the UK at the moment. We plan to scale to the US and wider
Europe later this year :)

